# GA16DE+T Roll Call...



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

Looking to see what kind and how many GA-T's we have out there. Also would like to see the different kind of setups from the budget boys to the guys who have the money to play with. Lets see them! :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

idont have mine anymore...blown motor, but here it was a year ago






































def. notlike this anymore!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

That is an awesome setup. I am guessing you already sold the manifold and other parts you couldn't use?


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

has money for a turbo, but not for a hood prop...unless you call that tree branch a hood prop :hal: :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats the definition of ghetto huh...its fixed now  haha


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> thats the definition of ghetto huh...its fixed now haha


Well show some pics of the SR set up


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

but thatde be off topic! i have to get permission from the thread starter haha


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

Shoot why not. Might as well give us some eye candy!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

from this










to this










to this










to this


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

its so beautiful, it makes me want to cry :jawdrop:


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> its so beautiful, it makes me want to cry :jawdrop:



nice conversion :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks alot guys!


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

heres my ga16det setup









notice the open down pipe super rich marks in front of my car
















here is mine and anthony's ga16det his is a hot shot kit 








hot side








cold side with hks bypass valve running uncirculated


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow... nice... post a close up pic of that engine bay, looks so gooood


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea, se nismo has one of the cleanest GA's ive seen


----------

